# A little Trail Ride testing the clutch setup



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Recorded the testing of my new clutch setup with the new weight combination. Mostly trails cause that's what I was gearing for. Thought I'd share a bit of it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! You were up late posting it lol


----------



## JDaviz (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice video, where is this place at ? I'm sure its nowhere close to Louisiana but it looks fun enough to maybe road trip to check it out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JDaviz said:


> Nice video, where is this place at ? I'm sure its nowhere close to Louisiana but it looks fun enough to maybe road trip to check it out.


New Mexico.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nmk, you ever tried any sand paddles?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> nmk, you ever tried any sand paddles?


I have not... but there are some sand dunes that I would LOVE to try some out on out there. Some you can't even think of climbing without some.


----------

